# VB. Net sur OS X ?



## padagry (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour ,
je fais de la programmation.
J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de programmer en VB. Net sous OS X


----------



## Nyx0uf (27 Mars 2012)

http://monodevelop.com

Mais bon, faut être réaliste, VB.NET c'est vraiment de la daube


----------



## ntx (27 Mars 2012)

padagry a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de programmer en VB. Net sous OS X


Installe Windows


----------

